# Mini meet for St Albans and surrounding area



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Calling everyone in the Herts and surrounding area. Fancy a Christmas meet up? There's a few us near each other and i think we have some new owners in the area too. :twothumbs: 

Please post here if you interested. Thanks!


VENUE/DATE DECIDED:

 *SUN 11 DEC at 12noon (NEW TIME) at Cassiobury Park, north Watford *

For SAT NAV directions enter WD18 7LH and this will get you to the entrance to of the CAR PARK at the end of Gade Avenue (also accessible from Cassiobury Park Avenue).


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Only an hour from me so I would be interested date permitting.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Only an hour from me so I would be interested date permitting.


Ditto!

Karen xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Count me and Lolly in. Flasks of non-alcoholic mulled wine and mince pies might make an extra festive treat for us after!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

count us in, weller won't be impressed as he is a naked boy at the moment but he will get over it


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too...if it's a weekend or one of the days off over Xmas


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep - count me in and I loved the park that we took Flo, Remy and Obi too a couple of weeks ago


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

and us please .. depending on date


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Being in St. Albans how can I say no?! Which park did you meet in last time?

Jane.


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

I'll come, any dates in mind?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

JR1 said:


> Being in St. Albans how can I say no?! Which park did you meet in last time?
> 
> Jane.


We met at Veralamium Park last time which was lovely. We have also had a meet at Rickmansworth Aquadrome. There are so many lovely parks near us we are so lucky. Casiobury Park is great and Clare introduced me to a park in Harpenden too. 

I think a coffee shop is essential  wherever we decide to meet


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JR1 said:


> Being in St. Albans how can I say no?! Which park did you meet in last time?
> 
> Jane.


Clare and I took Flo, Remy and Obi to a lovely park in Harpenden. Clare - which one was it???


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to come too - next september is too far away to wait to meet everyone. I need some cockapoo friends near me


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> Clare and I took Flo, Remy and Obi to a lovely park in Harpenden. Clare - which one was it???


Hiya Mandy, it was Rothampsted Park but not sure it's the right place for the meet as no coffee shop inside the park grounds....would have to go in to Harpenden High Street which is fine for 3 or 4 'poos but not really 10+. I think maybe Cassiobury or Verulamium would be better???


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I want to come too - next september is too far away to wait to meet everyone. I need some cockapoo friends near me


oh Ali, come for a holiday! You can stay at mine if you don't mind a bit of madness and chaos!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

How does Sat 10 Dec or Sun 11 Dec work? Any later and we're running in to school holidays and people going away. I could also do Sun 4 Dec but prefer the following weekend as I have less on and then my kids can come and meet all the dogs. They have yet to come to a meet!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Saturday 10th or Sunday 11th do you mean? 

I think the 11th is better for me. Lewis has a party to go to on the 10th and I'm out that evening (so will need to spend a few hours getting ready!!!lol)


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunday 11th would be good for me...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I will wait to try get to the January one then, still have a week of uni after the 11th & a couple if assignments to have to hand in :/ So wouldn't be a weekend I would try to go to haha, as much as i'd love to, I will definitely try & come down south for January  I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I have an agility competition on the morning of Sunday 11th but would be able to make it if it were an early afternoon meet .....any time from 1pm really. If you would all prefer to meet in the morning then no worries ....I'll join the next one. 

Karen xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I can do Sunday 11th if I don't have too much backlogged work to finish. Days off are very rare at the moment.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

December is birthday month in my house! 4th is my Birthday, Oscar is the 7th, Harry is the 12th and Ellie is the 15th, so all my weekends are busy  So we will have to see you all in January xx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I would love to join you, and Gaia  Sunday 11 Dec would be great for us, not sure how long Gaia will last .............


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I might be able to come to Verulamium Park on the 11th if you decide on that date and place.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunday 11Dec seems like the most popular so lets go with that date. 

I was thinking about about 11am or if you prefer 1pm as a time to meet up (Karen, does the 1pm work better for you?) I can only stay till 3pm though as DD has yet another birthday party to go to  

So, for the venue? Local folks, which do you think is better Cassiobury or Verulamium? Both have coffee/tea/food etc, toilets, both have playground for the younger kids, both have free parking. :decision:

I don't mind which...YOU decide. lol


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can also do Sunday 11th - anytime. Seems like it will not be
such a 'mini' meet after all


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I might be able to come to Verulamium Park on the 11th if you decide on that date and place.


just spotted this Shirley. I'm happy to go to Verulamium if more people can make that one. They are both great places.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sarette said:


> December is birthday month in my house! 4th is my Birthday, Oscar is the 7th, Harry is the 12th and Ellie is the 15th, so all my weekends are busy  So we will have to see you all in January xx


Wow, Dec is a very busy month for you! You'll need Jan to recover from all that hosting! 

This meet was never intended to replace the main event in Jan...just thought I'd squeeze a small one inbetween because Jan still seems so far away to me.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

11th is good for us ... place and time really dont mind xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> 11th is good for us ... place and time really dont mind xxx


Hurray! Would be great to meet you in person, at last!!! :jumping:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am really excited about meeting you too .. oh I can't wait .. 

A mini meet with friends .. and lots of poos ..

Shall I bring some homemade doggy treats? How many poos coming? dont have me baking for weeks lol ...


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Sunday 11Dec seems like the most popular so lets go with that date.
> 
> I was thinking about about 11am or if you prefer 1pm as a time to meet up (Karen, does the 1pm work better for you?) I can only stay till 3pm though as DD has yet another birthday party to go to
> 
> ...


Clare I could only make it if it were 1pm I'm afraid.  
However, I honestly completely understand if people would prefer to meet at 11am. If I didn't have the competition I'd have preferred 11am myself!! Given you've got other commitments later in the afternoon I think the morning is maybe the more sensible time anyway. See if anyone else feels strongly. 

Karen xx

Karen xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll do my best to come, it all depend on whether I'm away that w/e or not.

I think if you're going for 11am on Sunday (which is fav), you may want to consider Cassiobury. Only because Verulam will have all the Sunday morning footballers playing and there was rather a lot of games going on last time. Or simply stick to the top field to start with until they've all finished. Anyone know what time Sunday morning football usually finishes, I'm guessing as the pubs open.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sun 11 Dec is decided . 

Good point re football Julie...Obi does like to go on as a reserve!! Cassiobury has five football pitches too so think football might be an issue for an AM walk at both. Most football seems to finish around lunchtime (at last they do in Harpenden) so perhaps a 1pm meet time is a better option. 

Unless any one has a strong objection let's go for 1pm meet time. Two hours is more than enough for my kids anyway but everyone is welcome to leave when they want so no rush to go home. Just need to choose between Cassiobury and Verulamium?

For those not local Cassiobury is North Watford and Verulamium is St Albans near town centre. Is one easier to get to than the other for those travelling longer distances. It makes no difference to me as both within 30 mins.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Cassiobury is closer for those of us coming from Surrey direction by about 5 mins according to Googlemaps! No strong preference really ......it'll just be lovely to see everyone again. 

Karen xx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie and I would love to come...just thinking about how long it would take us from Portsmouth...I think about 1 hour 40 mins or so??? It would be nice you again JoJo and meet your new fur baby Picnic.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> Bertie and I would love to come...just thinking about how long it would take us from Portsmouth...I think about 1 hour 40 mins or so??? It would be nice you again JoJo and meet your new fur baby Picnic.


Hi Clare

How long did it take you to get to VW - it's probably another 30 mins from
there. Would be nice to see you ,Bertie and mum again!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Sun 11 Dec is decided .
> 
> Good point re football Julie...Obi does like to go on as a reserve!! Cassiobury has five football pitches too so think football might be an issue for an AM walk at both. Most football seems to finish around lunchtime (at last they do in Harpenden) so perhaps a 1pm meet time is a better option.
> 
> ...


You pick where Clare .. I will get lost whichever one you decide .. lol 

Can you let me know approx cockapoo numbers nearer the time .. I will see if I have time to rustle up some bacon ball xmas dog treats  .. if not too many poos coming of course lol 



Bertie Brown said:


> Bertie and I would love to come...just thinking about how long it would take us from Portsmouth...I think about 1 hour 40 mins or so??? It would be nice you again JoJo and meet your new fur baby Picnic.


Oh great .. I will look forward to seeing you too, you will love Picnic .. oh and Barker aka Honey  xxx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ohhhh would've loved to come but i'm partying in London that weekend - have lotsa poo fun!!!!  xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Clare
> 
> How long did it take you to get to VW - it's probably another 30 mins from
> there. Would be nice to see you ,Bertie and mum again!


Hey Colin, I've just had a look on Google Maps (what would we do without Google!) and it would be another 20 mins or so on from VW in the car. It would be nice seeing you again and the lovely (hopefully staying mud free this time) Betty


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Just found out that our club's agility competition has been rescheduled so we are able to do any time slot. Sorry to mess you all around. 

Karen xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sun 11 Dec 1pm either venue is fine for me


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
Just trying to convince hubby that we should come too!!
It's only just over an hour away.

Hopefully we will be there. (Hope you don't mind us gatecrashing??!!)

Pip X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Everyone is welcome! 

To confirm it's Sun 11 Dec at 1pm and I'm going to say Cassiobury Park as it's slightly closer for the Surrey crew that have said they are coming. Shirley hope this still works for you too, its only 15mins more than St Albans. 

For SAT NAV directions enter WD18 7LH and this will get you to the entrance to of the CAR PARK at the end of Gade Avenue (also accessible from Cassiobuy Park Avenue). 

Jojo, I'll do a list of who's coming in the next few days. I'm sure the 'poos would love one of your treats  Looking forward to seeing everyone! 

i will stick the venue details in the very first post too!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Clare. Speedy organising.

I'll pop it in the diary


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Clare .. for arranging this mini meet .. its in the diary  xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Giggling here .. just had a very quick count up .. possibly over 20 poos .. ok I better get baking now   See you there xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ooooh, Can I come? I have written it on the calendar which at the moment says I am freeeeee!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill see you there Sarah  Daisy hugs coming my way .. oh I do love poos


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am all excited now, thought I was going to have to wait until the January meet to see everyone!  xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Not such a mini meet!!!!
Fun Fun Fun!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Giggling here .. just had a very quick count up .. possibly over 20 poos .. ok I better get baking now   See you there xxx


whoops, not such a mini meet after all! You better get baking Jojo


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Wish I could have come! Will have to make do with some photos to tide me over until January, which seems ages away! xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> whoops, not such a mini meet after all! You better get baking Jojo


Yeah JoJo , what about doggy 'owner 'treats...I'll have to miss my Sunday lunch to be there


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Yeah JoJo , what about doggy 'owner 'treats...I'll have to miss my Sunday lunch to be there


That's called 'popping into the cafe!!!' lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Yeah JoJo , what about doggy 'owner 'treats...I'll have to miss my Sunday lunch to be there


I will bring some brownies and muffins!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin I can't cook human food   just ask my hubby lol lol ... meet you at the cafe..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a team we make ... well done Sarah .. 

I'll swap you a muffin for a bacon dog treat .. chuckle he he he ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> What a team we make ... well done Sarah ..
> 
> I'll swap you a muffin for a bacon dog treat .. chuckle he he he ...


Sounds perfect!  x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you Clare for organising, it's now in Gaia's calendar


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Who's bringing the mince pies? It is a Christmas meet after all! I might make some...... oh dear...what am I saying!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Right, here's a roll call of who I think is coming:

Clare (Jedicrazy) + Obi
Sue (Mogdog) + Maisie & Bess
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) + Rufus & Basil
Janet (Flounder_1) + Lolly
Karen (Wellerfeller) + Weller
Colin (Colpa110) + Betty
Mandy (Embee) + Flo & Remy
Jo (Jojo) + Honey & Picnic
Nicole (Nicole 29) + April & Poppy ??
Helen (Dylansmum) + Dylan
Sue (Fifi) + Gaia
Julie (MillieDog) + Millie
Clare (BertieBrown) + Bertie
Pippa (PipE) + Kipper
Sarah (Sezra) + Daisy
Shirley (M&Ms Mummy) + Monty & Millie (moogie)
Sue (Suerandall) + Sophie & Daisy (the twins!) 

Maybe?
Sue (Greenleys19) + Patsy & Margot
Carly + Gonzo 

Hope i haven't missed any one? Any one else?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes a mince pie and a muffin ... it cant get better


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

23 poos .. yippy yah hey


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Who's bringing the mince pies? It is a Christmas meet after all! I might make some...... oh dear...what am I saying!


I have never made mince pies in my life so I will leave that to you then!  x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I have never made mince pies in my life so I will leave that to you then!  x


Don't get excited! I make mini ones using puff pastry as they are the only one's my kids will eat.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Even better!  x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Right, here's a roll call of who I think is coming:
> 
> Clare (Jedicrazy) + Obi
> Sue (Mogdog) + Maisie & Bess
> ...


Hi,
I mentioned it to Sue (Greenleys19) today and she was interested so there might be another 2 'poos- Patsy and Margot!!!

Pip X


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Really gutted. The 11th is the day of my son's birthday party. It's such a shame as I was really looking forward to it as Poppy wouldn't have met many other dogs as she is only due her second injection next week so this would have been perfect for her! Also would have been nice for my family and I to meet you all and your gorgeous 'poos....

Secretly hoping the date will change but if not I hope you all have a great time. Watch the dogs in the river there could be some serious coat shaking going on!

Jane x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Right, here's a roll call of who I think is coming:
> 
> Clare (Jedicrazy) + Obi
> Sue (Mogdog) + Maisie & Bess
> ...


Yes put us down- Milly also goes by the nickname Moogie-so we won't get confused with Milliedog (Julie) if we shout their names out.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JR1 said:


> Really gutted. The 11th is the day of my son's birthday party. It's such a shame as I was really looking forward to it as Poppy wouldn't have met many other dogs as she is only due her second injection next week so this would have been perfect for her! Also would have been nice for my family and I to meet you all and your gorgeous 'poos....
> 
> Secretly hoping the date will change but if not I hope you all have a great time. Watch the dogs in the river there could be some serious coat shaking going on!
> 
> Jane x


Oh sorry Jane, can't you get your son to have his party in the park  Don't worry there will be plenty more planned and don't forget the meet that Sarah is planning for JAN. 

If you would like to meet up for a walk to help socialise Poppy once her vaccs are complete then just shout. I'm only up the road in Harpenden and would be happy to meet up on a weekday morning for a walk around Verulamium.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Colin I can't cook human food   just ask my hubby lol lol ... meet you at the cafe..


I WAS only kidding - my middle age spread has already spread too far

Nearly time for the ''diet'' new years resolution!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare puff pastry mince pies sound perfect ... ha ha ha can I have two please


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha the D bad word .. no Colin don't do it ... just do longer walks with Betty and eat more cake .. 

How is she ?? more to the point how are you doing? Thinking of Bossy knockers


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha the D bad word .. no Colin don't do it ... just do longer walks with Betty and eat more cake ..
> 
> How is she ?? more to the point how are you doing? Thinking of Bossy knockers


Actually I've put MORE weight on since getting Betty as dog walking takes time away from tennis playing... it's a price I'm willing to pay!!

Perhaps jogging or cycling with her when she's a bit older...or perhaps NOT!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Stick with perhaps not ... dog walking is enough lol 

She says whilst tucking into a yummy doughnut  oh well it is Friday xxx


----------



## suerandall (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi hope its not too late for us to gatecrash! We are in Roydon, Essex so not too far for us. We will be bringing our twin girls Sophie and Daisy to meet some cockapoo friends.

Sue


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

So exciting - this is going to be a big meet and not long to wait


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

suerandall said:


> Hi hope its not too late for us to gatecrash! We are in Roydon, Essex so not too far for us. We will be bringing our twin girls Sophie and Daisy to meet some cockapoo friends.
> 
> Sue


Super, looking forward to meeting the twins!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Oh sorry Jane, can't you get your son to have his party in the park  Don't worry there will be plenty more planned and don't forget the meet that Sarah is planning for JAN.
> 
> If you would like to meet up for a walk to help socialise Poppy once her vaccs are complete then just shout. I'm only up the road in Harpenden and would be happy to meet up on a weekday morning for a walk around Verulamium.


Hi Clare,

How nice of you. Yes happy to meet up! I am looking into Puppy Playgroups to do the socialising. Did you do that at all with Obi?

J.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JR1 said:


> Hi Clare,
> 
> How nice of you. Yes happy to meet up! I am looking into Puppy Playgroups to do the socialising. Did you do that at all with Obi?
> 
> J.


Hi Jane, I didn't do any Puppy Playgroups but I did Puppy training classes and met up with any one I knew who had a dog! Lots of my friends have dogs and the school run is a great way to socalise them with other dogs waiting at the gates and of course LOTS of children! I also met up with people from here from quite early on. Janet and Lolly were our first Cockapoo friends! We are quite lucky as there are a few of us in this area. So any time you fancy a walk PM me and we'll arrange to get together. Obi is very good puppies. He met Embee's Remy the other week and I was surprised how calm he was with her.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Obi is very good puppies. He met Embee's Remy the other week and I was surprised how calm he was with her.


Yep - would def recommend Obi as a great dog for socialising a puppy. He was incredibly calm and didn't mind at all when Remy decided to chew on one of his favourite sausage chew toys


----------



## carlyd (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Clare and Obi

Please can you add us as a possibility, I would love to come, but may need to see if I can juggle a few things first. If I cant then will come to the one in Jan. I have just checked we are only just an hour away so not far. We recently went to Wales so Gonzo has done 5 hours in total travelling now so I know he can cope, he just sleeps lol.
If we do come though, no laughing at him as he is as shaved as anything bless him, i think he already has a complex lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

carlyd said:


> Hi Clare and Obi
> 
> Please can you add us as a possibility, I would love to come, but may need to see if I can juggle a few things first. If I cant then will come to the one in Jan. I have just checked we are only just an hour away so not far. We recently went to Wales so Gonzo has done 5 hours in total travelling now so I know he can cope, he just sleeps lol.
> If we do come though, no laughing at him as he is as shaved as anything bless him, i think he already has a complex lol



Of course, hope you can make it!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Unless anyone has any objections I will add this date and the 29th January meet to the club website.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi all
sorry it looks like Lolly and I will not be able to come tomorrow   I'm cockablock full today with the school xmas fair (I'm vice chair but chair is useless so lots of organising left to me!) and my mum is coming for her birthday tea tomorrow. Add to that shopping for said birthday tea and putting the xmas decorations up I feel I'm :juggle: already! 
Have fun and hopefully we can make the next meet!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Janet. This one is next Sunday  Tomorrows meet is the one in the north west. Hope you can still come along. xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Hi Janet. This one is next Sunday  Tomorrows meet is the one in the north west. Hope you can still come along. xx


Doh! Don't know why I thought it was tomorrow then! Maybe it's because my head is scrambled with Christmas Fair and other Christmassy panic!!! lol

But it's ok cos Lolly's pressie is bought!! lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Can someone remind me where exactly we are meeting and what time please.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> Can someone remind me where exactly we are meeting and what time please.


Here you go Mandy, looking forward to seeing how much Remy has grown!

SUN 11 DEC at 1 pm at Cassiobury Park, north Watford 

For SAT NAV directions enter WD18 7LH and this will get you to the entrance to of the CAR PARK at the end of Gade Avenue (also accessible from Cassiobury Park Avenue).


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Here you go Mandy, looking forward to seeing how much Remy has grown!
> 
> SUN 11 DEC at 1 pm at Cassiobury Park, north Watford
> 
> For SAT NAV directions enter WD18 7LH and this will get you to the entrance to of the CAR PARK at the end of Gade Avenue (also accessible from Cassiobury Park Avenue).


Thanks Clare, can't wait as there are so many people going that I'm looking forward to catching up with from previous get-to-together's and others that I'd love to meet. Remy is now 4.5kg and 13 inches so maybe bigger than Obi now? Must remember to bring my fleecy gloves so that I don't have to resort to Karen's (Cockapoodledoo) method of keeping hands warm 

Here's how my gorgeous girls are looking... (Taking decent photos of fast moving 'poos is always a challenge so in the first picture they are shackled to the tree and in the second one they are snuffling half a kilo of cheddar off the grass).


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow!!! She has grown!! Not quite as big as Obi yet but it won't be long! 

Looking forward to seeing you all. Darcey asked if your little girl is coming too?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Forecast for Sunday is RAIN Will people still turn up if it's raining??


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Forecast for Sunday is RAIN Will people still turn up if it's raining??


 I won't be if it's raining- much as would love to meet you all -there are limits


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I won't be if it's raining- much as would love to meet you all -there are limits


No commitment some people

Still time for forecast to change - keeping everything ( than can be) crossed!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I probably won't go if it is raining as it's not at all pleasant for my disabled son. We can cope with a bit of drizzle but not much more.  Hopefully the forecast will change by Sunday. 

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

We will try to come, unless it's raining really hard, not much fun in a torrential downpour!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Gaia is soooo looking forward to meeting all these Poo's I keep telling her about, would be such a shame if rain stopped play, she and I have every thing crossed, it's difficult to move about but will be worth it if it works


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Fingers, toes, legs, arms and eyes crossed it doesn't rain!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Unless it is torrential I am coming! ......unless everyone else cancels....don't fancy being a billy no mates!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Same as Sarah - will come along unless it is torrential rain.

Does anyone live near to meet venue that could post on Sunday late morning to let us know what the weather is like locally?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> Same as Sarah - will come along unless it is torrential rain.
> 
> Does anyone live near to meet venue that could post on Sunday late morning to let us know what the weather is like locally?



We'll be there as long as it's not torrential (not nice for kids)  Darcey and I are making the mince pies tomorrow! 

Karen is probably closest for a weather check on sunday AM??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Rain!!!!! I was going to suggest a swap to tomorrow but its a bit late now I guess?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So far 12 noon light rain.
3pm heavy rain.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Rain!!!!! I was going to suggest a swap to tomorrow but its a bit late now I guess?


Is it worth asking everyone? 

I could do tomorrow PM


+++++++ On seconds thoughts I think we should stick with Sunday and wait and see what the weather is like. I suddenly realised that the roads will be busier tomorrow as it's a shopping Saturday before Xmas and the routes in to Watford will be busy. Let's keep our fingers crossed on the weather! +++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Will keep an eye out for updates - it would be shame to miss it. Was really looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I agree Colin, I hope it is ok, I was looking forward to meeting everyone as I haven't been able to make any so far.  x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I was looking forward to my first cockapoo meet but realise this time of year we will have to expect that the weather may be a problem.


For those of us whom have yet to go on one- don't be too disheartened!! there are frequent meets going on and we may just have to wait till wait a few months till weather is better


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The forecasts this morning are predicting rain after 3pm so we might be ok. Or we could bring it forward a couple of hours to be sure??


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi All, 
Really sorry but we're not going to make it. I was really looking forward to seeing you all but we'll just have to wait until January!
I hope the rain stays off for you and you have loads of Cockapoo fun
Pip X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good point about brining it forward Helen but my only concern is the morning football matches which will restrict going off lead. 

Therefore I would suggest we could *start 1 hour earlier to a start at 12noon. *It gives an extra hour of hopefully better weather which is better than nothing. 

Can we double check who is still coming from the last list. Please can you confirm if you can still make it. 

Clare (Jedicrazy) + Obi
Sue (Mogdog) + Maisie & Bess
Karen (Cockapoodledoo) + Rufus & Basil
Janet (Flounder_1) + Lolly
Karen (Wellerfeller) + Weller
Colin (Colpa110) + Betty
Mandy (Embee) + Flo & Remy
Jo (Jojo) + Honey & Picnic
Nicole (Nicole 29) + April & Poppy ??
Helen (Dylansmum) + Dylan
Sue (Fifi) + Gaia
Julie (MillieDog) + Millie
Clare (BertieBrown) + Bertie
Sarah (Sezra) + Daisy
Shirley (M&Ms Mummy) + Monty & Millie (moogie)
Sue (Suerandall) + Sophie & Daisy (the twins!) 

Maybe?
Sue (Greenleys19) + Patsy & Margot
Carly + Gonzo 

The kids and I are really looking forward to it and Obi says Woof to all his friends!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi All,
> Really sorry but we're not going to make it. I was really looking forward to seeing you all but we'll just have to wait until January!
> I hope the rain stays off for you and you have loads of Cockapoo fun
> Pip X


That's a shame  At least Emberton is not that far off now. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes we are coming unless it's really bucketing. 12 is better for us as hubbie can get back for the football


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

12 is OK for me too..


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

12 is fine for me! 

p.s I might be bringing another Cockapoo! We are dog sitting our Cockapoo friend Max tonight so he might be coming with us!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

We might be lucky!?!
http://uk.weather.com/weather/tomorrow-Watford-UKXX0924


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

12 is fine with me


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm hoping to come but really manic here at the mo with xmas prep. We go to Center Parcs on the 19th, get back on the 23rd and have guests staying on 24th so I really need to be organised! 
To be honest I think it is unlikely that I'll have time  I'll text you Clare (if I have your number) or Karen if I'm coming.
Otherwise have fun and will look forward to meeting up in the New Year!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry I'm away this weekend and wont be back to later in the afternoon.
Have fun everyone and hope the weather stays kind.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Oooooh we are so upset, we won't be able to come tomorrow  This morning while having a mad five minutes Gaia caught her foot in the decking injuring a toe and wrenching her shoulder. Vet has recommended light exercise (on lead) so she would be so upset not to be able to run with the rest. I also have come down with a heavy cold and would hate to pass that on .................. roll on next meet


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

So sorry folks, we are unable to make it now. I have an extra dog this weekend for a sleepover who is not being picked up until 12 noon.  We might have made 1pm but I guess even that would have been cutting it fine. I was looking forward to meeting some of you finally but hopefully will see some of you at the New Year Meet. Have a great time, take lots of photos and I hope the rain holds off. 

Gaia and Sue I hope you feel better soon!

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Karen that is such a shame, I was looking forward to meeting to you. Hope to see you in January. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Am really sorry but we won't be able to make it tomorrow. I'm trying to fit too much into the time and really need to get some Xmas shopping done first, as well as other things afterwards, slightly later was better for me :juggle:

I hope it stays dry for you, and I look forward to joining you all next time ... I do enjoy these cockapoo meets.

Have fun! Sue x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> So sorry folks, we are unable to make it now. I have an extra dog this weekend for a sleepover who is not being picked up until 12 noon.  We might have made 1pm but I guess even that would have been cutting it fine. I was looking forward to meeting some of you finally but hopefully will see some of you at the New Year Meet. Have a great time, take lots of photos and I hope the rain holds off.
> 
> Gaia and Sue I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Karen xx


Sorry if changing the time caused a problem Karen, just trying to do the best thing for all. Hopefully see you in Jan!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like it will be a mini meet afterall 

These are the people that I think are confirmed, subject to weather of course:

Clare (Jedicrazy) + Obi
Karen (Wellerfeller) + Weller
Colin (Colpa110) + Betty
Mandy (Embee) + Flo & Remy
Helen (Dylansmum) + Dylan
Sarah (Sezra) + Daisy


I'm unsure whether the following peeps are coming? Can you let us know either way so we know whether to wait for you or not. Thanks 

Jo (Jojo) + Honey & Picnic
Nicole (Nicole 29) + April & Poppy ??
Clare (BertieBrown) + Bertie
Shirley (M&Ms Mummy) + Monty & Millie (moogie)
Sue (Suerandall) + Sophie & Daisy (the twins!) 

We'll ask Karen for a local weather check and I will PM those who have confirmed in the AM with my mobile for emergency. 

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fifi said:


> Oooooh we are so upset, we won't be able to come tomorrow  This morning while having a mad five minutes Gaia caught her foot in the decking injuring a toe and wrenching her shoulder. Vet has recommended light exercise (on lead) so she would be so upset not to be able to run with the rest. I also have come down with a heavy cold and would hate to pass that on .................. roll on next meet


oh poor Gaia, hope she gets well soon! :hug: Look forward to meeting you at the Jan meet instead.


----------



## suerandall (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Clare

Hubby and I (plus Sophie and Daisy) should be there tomorrow, I see the time has changed to 12 pm and this is fine with us.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Sue


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi hubby and I will be coming unless it is raining.

Where are we actually meeting in the park as have never been before?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

suerandall said:


> Hi Clare
> 
> Hubby and I (plus Sophie and Daisy) should be there tomorrow, I see the time has changed to 12 pm and this is fine with us.
> 
> ...


Fabulous. I've never met twin dogs before, let alone Cockapoo twins!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Hi hubby and I will be coming unless it is raining.
> 
> Where are we actually meeting in the park as have never been before?


Good news Shirley! If everyone heads for the Gade Avenue car park we can meet there (or on the grass next to it).

So confirmed now we have (subject to weather of course):

Clare (Jedicrazy) + Obi
Karen (Wellerfeller) + Weller
Colin (Colpa110) + Betty
Mandy (Embee) + Flo & Remy
Helen (Dylansmum) + Dylan
Sarah (Sezra) + Daisy
Shirley (M&Ms Mummy) + Monty & Millie (moogie)
Sue (Suerandall) + Sophie & Daisy (the twins!) 


Just need to hear from the following and if they can make the new start time of 12oclock? Besides it would be ok to join us later as I'm sure we'll still be in the park at 1pm. I'll be sending my mobile out. 

Jo (Jojo) + Honey & Picnic
Nicole (Nicole 29) + April & Poppy
Clare (BertieBrown) + Bertie

Directions: For SAT NAV directions enter WD18 7LH and this will get you to the entrance to of the CAR PARK at the end of Gade Avenue (also accessible from Cassiobury Park Avenue).

Thanks!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello, I'm afraid Bertie and I wont be coming now but hopefully we'll come to the next one  I hope you all have a fab day.

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like it will be some drizzle but not heavy rain. We're coming, hope everyone else does too. Dylan is very excited and has been practising his howling for weeks! Don't forget your ear plugs


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> Hello, I'm afraid Bertie and I wont be coming now but hopefully we'll come to the next one  I hope you all have a fab day.
> 
> Clare and Bertie x


Thanks for letting us know Clare. Hope to see you and Bertie at another one soon!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've heard from Jojo and she can't make it due to personal reasons :hug:

So I've sent my mobile to the following people. See you at 12noon! 

Clare (Jedicrazy) + Obi
Karen (Wellerfeller) + Weller
Colin (Colpa110) + Betty
Mandy (Embee) + Flo & Remy
Helen (Dylansmum) + Dylan
Sarah (Sezra) + Daisy
Shirley (M&Ms Mummy) + Monty & Millie (moogie)
Sue (Suerandall) + Sophie & Daisy (the twins!) 
?? Nicole (Nicole 29) + April & Poppy ?? not confirmed since time change??


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Looks like it will be some drizzle but not heavy rain. We're coming, hope everyone else does too. Dylan is very excited and has been practising his howling for weeks! Don't forget your ear plugs


 I doubt he will have nothing on my two Helen- you won't miss us!! we will have two very noisy and excitable doggies dragging us along to get to you all 

Plus two red-faced owners dying of embarrassment


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty has the kind of bark that can shatter glass...could be quite noisy!!


----------

